# BMW E92 forums



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

can anybody recommend a good UK forum for BMW E92/3-series?

Just about to make the move from the zed to a 335i and cannot live without the forums!! :tumbleweed:

cheers


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

There is this one

http://www.bimmerforums.co.uk/forum/f125/

and this (although they were a bit anal!)

http://www.bmwcarmagazine.com/forums/


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I always use this one http://www.e90post.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=22and find it very good


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

I run this one http://www.bmwownersclub.com/


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

TheGav said:


> I run this one http://www.bmwownersclub.com/


Just joined :thumb::thumb:


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Reggie-Z4 said:


> Just joined :thumb::thumb:


Spotted that you had :thumb:


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Will have to change my user name on here! Looking forward to comfortable journeys, but will miss my zed, she's such a beauty! Even though she's off next Friday, still had to wash her today - could bear to see her dirty!


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Reggie-Z4 said:


> Will have to change my user name on here! Looking forward to comfortable journeys, but will miss my zed, she's such a beauty! Even though she's off next Friday, still had to wash her today - could bear to see her dirty!


Sad times mate, you will love the 92 though


----------

